# Nikon D4x rumors,



## Apop (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey all, I read this on the other rumors site, and it got me intrigued to what canon might have on their test shelves!

The rumors for the d4x are :

Same body as the Nikon D4
36 MP sensor without AA filter, designed and made by Nikon, with some new improvements (moire in-camera reduction)
6 fps (11 fps is the maximum possible fps with the current shutter)
Few video improvements
Price should be few hundred dollars above the D4 (currently listed for $5996.95).
Announcement expected in fall of 2013

(scource: the other rumor site)

Could canon have something similarly planned for the 1dx-s?, or maybe a high mp body based on the 5dIII (Like a 5ds )

6 fps for that many pixels sounds really interesting, if they could include a crop mode ( like the d800) and boost the fps 50% like the d800 with grip in dx mode, it would give you 36mp 6fps and 14mp(1.6 crop) with 8-9 fps...

I hope canon is planning something like that, i would love a '2 in 1' camera with high fps ( and still hoping for better buffer sizes on the cameras, like 60 raw....)


----------

